# This is a hard drive



## jimdoc (Dec 5, 2012)

EEVblog #395 - World's Most Expensive Hard Drive Teardown 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBjoWMA5d84&feature=g-all


----------



## rheslin2 (Dec 5, 2012)

interesting, i just finished tearing apart 30 hard drives, but nothing like that! and im quite sure the one i took apart never cost a quater million.


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes that was interesting. The video kind of reminds me of that old UK show The Secret Life Of Machines, which The Discovery Channel used to run here in the states. They'd always have some crude hand-drawn animations to show how things worked and often hook up the device they'd torn apart to show the internals operating. I bought my first hard drive around 1985. It was 5 Megabytes and I couldn't imagine how I was ever going to fill it up!

I guess what's most interesting in this video is the lack of gold inside of that drive, other than a bit on those custom head cable connectors. I'd have guessed being that old and expensive that there would have been much more? Although they were a few years older, the old CDC Hawk and Phoenix cartridge drive heads for example were supposed to be quite rich in PM's?

macfixer01


----------



## Auggie (Dec 7, 2012)

I took apart about a dozen of, if not the same then very similar drives, but from HP assemblies. The best thing I recovered out of them were the controller boards, which had nice gold-laden chips on them, and the aluminum rings that separate the platters. The platters and housing were also aluminum. Basically, these are aluminum mines, with some PMs


----------



## grance (Dec 7, 2012)

The govement office that I bought some routers from had a bunch of hard drives kinda like these. I tryed to buy one but they were still useing them but I left them my card and told them to call me if they ever upgrade


----------



## escrap (Dec 8, 2012)

got 10 of these in my shop now, well not this exact model but very similar. have some beautiful chips on the platter readers.


----------

